# Home Made Hay Rack for about $8



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

All you need is an 18 Gallon rubbermaid roughneck, box cutter, rasp, some scrap pieces of 2x4's and screws. I cut out 3 opening that are 4x4 then rasped the edges down to be sure there was no sharp edges. I placed a piece of 2x4 inside the top flat area of the rubbermaid rougneck tote screwed it into the wall area where I wanted it at a good height the goats had to reach to get it. I then took another piece of 2x4 and placed under the tote to give it extra resting support. On the inside I took a piece of 2x4 and attached a scrap piece of plywood that was a very small triangle that helps direct the hay toward the openings. This support piece is free floating so it helps no matter how thick the pad of hay is. Plus it has a lid that keep weather out of the hay! I placed this in a run-in shed that I can reach over the wall from outside the lot in order to top hay off and snap the lid back on in order to keep the wind from blowing any rain in during bad weather.

I recommend the roughneck type because it handles weather change better then others and it holds up to the goats better in general then other type or brands. 

Here are some pics but if you need pictures of the inside sliding piece I can get some when it is low on hay. My girls love it and it saves soooo much hay it is unreal!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed, Very nice, durable and inexpensive; gotta love that.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool! Good idea!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Great idea but just wondering why so high up. Wont that make the goats want to reach with their legs and paw at it. I am rather new at this and am just wondering.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! It has already saved me a fortune in hay for the goats! Very easy and cheap to make and lasts a very long time. It has held up pretty good this year even with the change in temperatures.



Frosty said:


> Great idea but just wondering why so high up. Wont that make the goats want to reach with their legs and paw at it. I am rather new at this and am just wondering.


Frosty: No Worries. If I had put in any lower my goats would have wanted to jump on top of it and that would have ripped it off of the wall. Plus the goats love to reach up to pick and pull the hay from it like they would do if pulling leaves off of a tree. If you have a smaller breed like ND or Pygmy's I would suggest putting it lower but since mine are a large breed this works best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice idea


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

great idea love it


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Very creative and looks really good!

Wish I was that creative I just went and bought fabric to sew a hay bag 
Do you plan on putting a water/sun/goat proof (i wish in the goat proof part!) cover on it?
I'd recommended it if its out in the sun and rain, it will make it last longer


----------



## Oakviewfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice, beats cutting up one of my fence panels. I have been looking for feeder ideas.


----------



## richard4831 (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a great idea. I have been running ideas through my head for the last couple of days trying to figur out how to make something like that


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Look good! Does it reduce hay waste?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!



Oakviewfarm said:


> Very nice, beats cutting up one of my fence panels. I have been looking for feeder ideas.


It is so very easy and safer in my opinion then cutting up fence panels. No sharp edges no scratches from cutting it either.

richard4831
I hope this helped you then, Plus it's very cheap!!!



PiccoloGoat said:


> Look good! Does it reduce hay waste?


Yes it does. I actually completely cut my hay waste with this feeder style in all my lots that have this feeder. I still need to make a few more for other lots.

Oh I only have one doe that does not prefer this feeder over the other methods but she is a bit lazy and actually likes to lay down in hay to eat (weird spoiled goat). So right now the only waste I get is from her. She does still eat from it though.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I love it! I've made something similar but with a wastebasket, but I like that this one has a lid. Plus, I think your roughneck tote would be stronger than the wastebasket I used, which eventually got ripped off the wall by my goats.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I did that with 1/2 of a 55 gallon barrel! Isnt it great how it lessens hay loss!!!!


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds cool . We have a late feeder that holds both grain and hay and can feed up to six goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Love it!!! Have been saying I have to get new feeders and I love these! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

very nice idea....love it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I like that and am going to use that idea. I kept thinking of a easy small feeder for the kids creep feed area, and that will work great!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I would recommend doing something to reinforce the bottom of the tub, either put it on a shelf or put some plywood in the bottom. I whipped one out for a friend, she had no way to feed her goats and they were being delivered that night. We made one of these and it worked great, but the broke a hole through the bottom.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Paige said:


> I would recommend doing something to reinforce the bottom of the tub, either put it on a shelf or put some plywood in the bottom. I whipped one out for a friend, she had no way to feed her goats and they were being delivered that night. We made one of these and it worked great, but the broke a hole through the bottom.


As long as you use the roughneck type the bottom will not break out. Now I had made on out of a regular rubbermaid that I had on hand but it only lasted about 4 months. So far I have one of these that has lasted a year without any damage and a few new ones here and there. So far I have not had any failures with the roughneck type. I do have a 2 x 4 under it for support but if I made a shelf my goats would try to kill themselves!

J.O.Y. Farm: Your welcome 

mnblonde: I do love anything that helps lessen hay loss! I even have bale buddies for my horses


----------



## richard4831 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have tried this idea and it works. Thanks for the idea. How do you get the hay to keep going down. It gets stuck in mine.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I can take a picture of my insert later for you. It is a piece of 2x4 with a triangle scrap piece of plywood near the bottom that pushes the hay over toward the opening. Pretty simple and works pretty well. I do have to change the angle when it gets pretty low but if there is still half a pad left it feeds itself.


----------



## Nigie (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like a great feeder! I would love to see pics of the inside when you have a chance.


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

I love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

This is the insert. I just angle it on the inside and the hay feeds toward the slots until it gets pretty low.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

I love it but knowing my goats it wouldn't last.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What a great simple idea why didn't I think of that. Sometimes the simple things work the best great feeder. 
Who sells rubber maid?
How much hay that hold bale ha a bale?


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

I love this idea! I just got my Rubbermaid Roughneck and I'm going to make mine tonight. I am a new goat owner with two doelings and anything that saves money is well received. Thank you OP!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> What a great simple idea why didn't I think of that. Sometimes the simple things work the best great feeder.
> Who sells rubber maid?
> How much hay that hold bale ha a bale?


every store.
walmart target etc


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a awesome idea , lolol 
Very creative , thanks for sharing this


----------



## amrabbitry (May 14, 2013)

I love this idea! Any ideas how I can attach it to a Chain link fence?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very cool...using this idea!!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

amrabbitry said:


> I love this idea! Any ideas how I can attach it to a Chain link fence?


You could bolt it to the wall.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks SOOO MUCH for the great idea! 

I ended up making something similar out of a hay manger I already had. I won this on a horseback Poker Ride years ago. I tried to use it in my horses stall, but he just used his nose/head like a scoop and shoveled the hay onto the floor where he would proceed to waste 1/2 of it. I went to the small hole slow feeding system for the horses, and this feeder has been sitting in the corner of the barn collecting dust ever since. I have been saying every spring barn cleaning for years that I should sell the thing. After I saw your thread, that dusty hay manger popped into my head and I went right out and cut holes in it. It is working fantastic after being modified for goats!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

amrabbitry said:


> I love this idea! Any ideas how I can attach it to a Chain link fence?


It depends on how your chain link is set up. Do you have a top bar or just the fencing? I have one in a small breeding lot that is the goat fencing. I took some hay string originally to tie it up by the handles but replaced them later with the plastic zip ties. I did tape the zip tie loop together so no one would get a leg through it in the long run.

These are really easy to use and I even have a few hung up on the metal round pen panels.

I am so glad every one likes them.

They are cheap, easy and saves a lot.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you used any out doors? if so how long did they last..most our feeding stations are in open air lol...our huts don't allow for a feeder...but I love this idea..we have been discussing safe feeders and I think this fits the bill


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Have you used any out doors? if so how long did they last..most our feeding stations are in open air lol...our huts don't allow for a feeder...but I love this idea..we have been discussing safe feeders and I think this fits the bill


I think the lid on out would make it great for out side feeding

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome feeder! I will try to make one also. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## newtogo (Jun 19, 2013)

*Would love to see your floating triangle.*

Hi,
I'm new to the Goat Spot. I arrived here because I googled Goat hay rack and arrived at your brilliant design. It sure looks better than the one I looked at before this that cost $196! Only I'm not very good at visualizing things and you mention that you could take a photo of the insides when the feed is lower. I would really appreciate it if you did. Is that possible? Thanks so much.


----------



## amrabbitry (May 14, 2013)

Thanks! I have 2 hanging by Zip ties. Love them and I'm saving so much hay.

Thanks for the wonderful idea!



DDFN said:


> It depends on how your chain link is set up. Do you have a top bar or just the fencing? I have one in a small breeding lot that is the goat fencing. I took some hay string originally to tie it up by the handles but replaced them later with the plastic zip ties. I did tape the zip tie loop together so no one would get a leg through it in the long run.
> 
> These are really easy to use and I even have a few hung up on the metal round pen panels.
> 
> ...


----------



## newtogo (Jun 19, 2013)

*Sorry! Missed your earlier photo*

Well, it's obvious I'm new to forums as well as new to the Goat Spot. I didn't see the earlier photo of the insert in your hay feeder. Thanks again for a great idea!


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

I made one of these about a month or so ago. At first it worked pretty good but I didn't think they were getting enough to eat so I cut three more squares above the original three. It didn't take long before they ripped the thing apart in the front and all the little strips between the squares were broken. So, I turned it around and did the original three holes as before. That didn't work this time either because they tore the strips out in no time.

I'm thinking it would be better to make the holes round and that would allow more plastic to support them tearing the hay out forcefully. I'm going to get another tote and give it another try. At $7-8 a piece it's worth it. I can't believe how much hay they waste!

Also I might try to hang it a little higher. My kids have grown a little taller and now they're trying to pull the hay out of the top, so I've had to keep the lid on. It's a pain to get on and off so higher would keep them out of the top.

I hope my experiences will help someone else decide how they want to go about it for their own herd.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## amrabbitry (May 14, 2013)

Last week I found my doe's head stuck in the hole. Don't know how long she was there but she is a 2 yr old Doe so not like she's a little thing. She's fine but I now have it sitting on the ground. This one was hanging lower than my other one for my younger ones so they could reach. 

This doe also jumps up on her house to lean over and take the lid off to get to the hay. I now have the lid straped down.


----------



## ppayton (Aug 1, 2013)

*Roughneck Goat Feeder*

It seems to be working like a charm.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

OMGoodness payton, that is a BEAUTIFUL baby you have!!!!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I made one of these for my three girls and they love it. I don't think it saves much hay with them. cause they like to pull it out. lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I swear my girls do that just to irk me! LOL! They pull a HUGE mouthful out look at me and spit half of it out and eat the rest, then lather rinse and repeat


----------



## ppayton (Aug 1, 2013)

I am new to goats. My goats are beautiful.  they are sweet too.


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

Excellent idea, thanks much! I'm going to try it.


----------



## imissthesun (Jul 28, 2013)

Great idea! Your babies are absolutely stunning!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am glad you guys are enjoying the feeder idea! Mine has been working great. If hung at the right level for your bred they last a pretty long. I finally had one of my first ones get a tad weak but it is about 1.5 years old at this point. The two little thin places inbetween the 3 holes started to tear so I cut them out and now have the big opening. My girls are still doing fine and not wasting too much with the newer opening. I still can't believe how long a cheap little feeder like this has lasted. I never thought it would last a full year, but I have really gotten my money worth out of it. The roughnecks hold up great but I can't speak for the other types.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

just to let you know that jeffers is having a sale on haybags at $6.50 each we like them for the fairs and they dont seem to tear them up as easily as the plastic


----------



## JellybeanTraci (Aug 14, 2013)

We just made one; thank you so much for sharing this idea.....very clever









Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

JellybeanTraci said:


> We just made one; thank you so much for sharing this idea.....very clever
> 
> View attachment 38639
> 
> ...


Thank you and your welcome. It looks like you used a sterilite type which is more fragile then the touchneck rubbermaid. So just keep an eye on it because I know from taking those to horse shows that type if exposed to direct sunlight for long periods can start to crumble. They also don't handle the temp change to cool weather like the rough neck type.

I hope it works out for you! Enjoy!


----------



## JellybeanTraci (Aug 14, 2013)

A ha!!!! Thank you VERY much! I will definitely keep an eye on it. I'm so new to this that I didn't even think about those factors (obviously)!!! I appreciate the help 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

No worries. I only found out the hard way! I had hauled sterilite one's back and forth to horse shows and they got pretty brittle pretty fast. So I changed to the roughneck type by rubbermaid and never had any issue with out door use after that. . . then I started making hay racks out of them after I stopped showing horses. lol I did find out too that the roughnecks are cheaper then the sterilite ones around here. Which in my opinion is odd lol.


----------



## JellybeanTraci (Aug 14, 2013)

That IS odd. And it makes perfect sense to use the heavier ones.....and I appreciate you telling me so we don't have to go through them so quickly cause we have some serious sun down here. Annnnnd.....our babies like to eat everything lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Cant wait to do this!!!!!!


----------



## RobininColorado (Jul 11, 2013)

Brilliant! We are on a tight budget, so this will help! Thanks for posting! :dance:


----------



## Dette (Dec 15, 2014)

Love this idea! Made two for my NDs and it works great! Going to make a smaller one for the kidding pen! Thank you!


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I made one and it lasted about a year, with some repairs to keep it going, with my 3 standard sized does. They forced their noses into the holes until they tore a bit at the corners, and then they just kept pushing until all 3 holes ripped and they could stick their whole heads in. I had to install wooden dividers to replace the holes. They finally ripped a whole corner off the Roughneck tote though, so I guess I need a new one. It lasted a pretty good while, considering.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

That is an awesome idea. Thanks so much for posting. You've just saved me a ton of money and headache!


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

DDFN said:


> This is the insert. I just angle it on the inside and the hay feeds toward the slots until it gets pretty low.


We're going to make one of these feeders, thanks for sharing! But I can't get how this inside piece is used/positioned. Could anyone show pics in action or explain a little more? Thanks!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

We recycled a plastic clothing hamper to a feeder. The goats eventually broke the plastic around the bolts/washers holding it to the wall. We were able to place the bolts/washers in a new location and still using it.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Ours didn't hold up at all. My goats destroyed it. I ended up folding some leftover fence in half and zip tying it together. That seems to be working. I have no idea how they'll tear this one up.


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

AncientBlue said:


> Ours didn't hold up at all. My goats destroyed it. I ended up folding some leftover fence in half and zip tying it together. That seems to be working. I have no idea how they'll tear this one up.


I had the same problem. In fact I made a 2nd one with smaller holes, thinking that would help, but they destroyed that one too. Here's what I'm going to make next: 




Right now I'm feeding hay in the slow-feed hay nets. They work great, with minimal waste!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Sharryn said:


> <snip> Right now I'm feeding hay in the *slow-feed hay nets*. They work great, with minimal waste!


Please, be very careful with horse hay nets, goats like to stand up on/lean on things, and they can get their toes caught and tangled in the rope/cord the nets are made with.

The first time I tried a net, one of my big girls stood up on it and got the cord between her toes, it got twisted around one toe and she almost broke her foot struggling to get free. Thankfully I was present to help her, if she had been alone she would have been hung there by her toes. It would have been devastating had she been trapped there for long.

I will NEVER use horse hay nets for goats again.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Be careful with the 2 x 4 squares if you have large goats. They can get their lower jaw caught in the squares.


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

These are only 2x2, but it's only temporary until I can build another feeder. I've been keeping a close eye on them and they are doing very well with it. No climbing and I have it the right height so they aren't tempted to climb.


----------

